
Show HN: Rova - Discover a city and its people. (android) - robbiwu
Hi Everyone,
I&#x27;ve just launched my new android app Rova <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1kZOkwm" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1kZOkwm</a> which allows you to view streamed video stories about different places based on your location.<p>There&#x27;s also a pokemon go style element that pays you for visiting popular locations based on the community.<p>I&#x27;ve been working on this singlehanded for a few months solid so I wanted to show you guys where I am.<p>I&#x27;d love your feedback on everything from design to usability.<p>Cheers and best regards,
Robbi.
======
kursolino
Well done!

